# Web Plus 10 Help



## Rudge51 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi,
I have logged a help call twice with Serif but they don't repond! Could anybody help me with the following?
I have designed a menu button using a quick shape (arc) that I like. I just want it to change colour on 'mouse hover'. I have successfully used the 'on rollover' functionality in Web Plus 10 but the saved gif image for the quick shape is so very poor (not sure if I am saving it incorrectly). 
Undaunted I have tried to edit the HTML for the shape using the 'attach HTML' function. Despite lots of attempts I have failed. So I really need help. Below is the code from Web Plus. 
What I want is the shape to change colour when the mouse hovers over the shape. Can this be done and could anyone spec out the code? Any colour will do as I can edit the colour number code once it works? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

May be a misinterpretation, but the image should be a png format (portable network graphic) not gif

Could you provide a link to (or upload the shape) in this forum thread, we also need the full page html, and the existing javascript that changes the shape. (there may be several parts to this code, like a <body onload=) event and a javascript so that is why the full code is required. By providing those, it will also help us ascertain what " a quick shape (arc) " means.

Cheers


----------



## Rudge51 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. As you can probably guess I am a novice in web site design but I have uploaded the beginnings of the site to www.pureweld.co.uk and you will see the vertical nav bar. I'm not sure if this gives you enough to go on? Thanks


----------

